# Chargeur 10W défectueux



## djgold (11 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
je viens d'acheter un nouvel ipad 64Go Wifi, hier après-midi.
Le chargeur étant défectueux, je dois me le faire changer par apple.
Mais en attendant (vu les délais), puis-je charger mon Ipad avec le chargeur de mon iphone, sachant que ce n'est pas le même voltage ni ampérage ? J'ai peur que ça abime la vie de la batterie...

Merci d'avance !
djgold


----------



## nikomimi (11 Avril 2012)

Non tu ne pourras pas le chargeur ne sera pas assez puissant, par contre si tu as un port usb 3 ou un mac tu pourra le recharger avec le cordon. Par contre sa prends + de temps que sur secteur.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Avril 2012)

Avec un chargeur d'iphone, ça marche avec un iPad 2... Par contre c'est lent...


----------



## Tosay (11 Avril 2012)

Mais le chargeur de l'iPad 3 est différent de l'iPad 2 ?


----------



## djgold (13 Avril 2012)

Merci de vos réponses,J'ai appelé Apple qui m'a dit qu'il n'y avait aucun problème à charger l'ipad 3 avec le chargeur de l'iPhone. Il n'y a que le temps de charge qui double, mais il n'y a pas d'incompatibilité pouvant endommager l'appareil ou la batterie. J'ai donc chargé en 5w et c'est vrai que ça a pris 12h!
Par contre, chapeau à Apple et UPS pour la rapidité de l'envoi de mon nouveau chargeur 10w: le lendemain de mon appel à la même heure, le même livreur qui m'avait livré la veille est venu me l'apporter!


----------

